# Critics, ratings, and opinions.



## DBCooper (Jun 17, 2008)

This is in regards to the Skip UAC and try T.S.I!! thread that our forum gestapo has locked down.

If everyone is so worried about "slander" and "libel" where is your outrage for amazon.com. I was online the other day and every book I thought about ordering I went to the reviews and some mean nasty people were only giving the books 1 star and said some pretty mean things about the authors (children of G-d no less) facts (some meanies even called them liars) and writing abilities. I hope it doesn't put those poor authors out of business. They should sue!! :roll: 

Also, I was watching t.v. the other day and these two people where discussing movies and they actually told people not to go to some of them (two thumbs down). All those poor actors, directors, and make up artists. I hope those critics know they could ruin someones career! They should sue! :roll: 

And, I was ready a music publication and they had these music critics and they were just like the movie guys. They said don't buy certain CD's. I can't believe they would say that about human beings. Don't they know these musicians have families to feed? :roll: 

I like reviews. I like the opportunity to voice my opinion about businesses, books, tools, politicians, doctors, guides, government agencies, teachers and the list goes on. And I like to read them when considering any purchase It's no guarantee but it never hurts to have.

For the record I would like to give the tyrants who "run" this site two thumbs down for locking the thread! :evil:


----------



## Igottabigone (Oct 4, 2007)

Great Post! I couldn't agree more.


----------



## P.S.E Hunter (Sep 10, 2008)

That Is an awesome post you are right in every way I thought forums are places you can post your opinion and not get put down by everyone who disagree No one is right it is one persons opinion against anothers. Everyone has one ,or two ,or even three. So everyone needs to take it with a grain of salt and move on or give theirs and move on!


Great post


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

I had problems at another shop so I went to UAC to try them out.

I've been down to UAC several times and never had any problems, I like those guys; I’d go back anytime I need something.

That being said while you might have an argument about everyone else being critics everywhere else and no one suing them, that don’t make the comment on the locked thread the right thing to do. I'm glad they locked it because nothing good was going to come from it.

Bottom line if you don't like the service you get somewhere, hit the bricks and go some where else, its what I did and I didn't go and bad mouth the shop on this site, if they are that bad at their business, sooner or later it will catch up to them without that kind of conduct.


----------



## UTBowHunter (Sep 26, 2008)

I couldn't agree more! 
Guess not being here for long I haven't learned that you have to be part of the group to be accepted or heard. Utah is beautiful. But the people are affraid of the truth. And are Sue happy. 
I am surprised and not at the same time that my thread got shut down. Just goes to show that the majority of this site does in fact frequent UAC. I know that since I shoot a bowtech and drive a jeep I am an outsider here. But I couldn't imagine being an outsider when it comes to having morals and expectations of being treated equally in an archery pro-shop. 
It is disgusting that a shop that has treated so many people so poorly and is so unorganized can have so many groupies on a forum. Kind of awes me that majority of members here condone that sort of behavior. Guess I'm just use to clean friendly shops that value Thier customers. 
Let's sue the newspapers for bad mouthing archers on the Wasatch front! Oops, I think I'm developing arthritis from typing on this site too much. I might need to find out who runs it, and have my lawyer contact them. LOL. That's too funny! 
Thanks CBCooper and those who understand where I'm coming from.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

P.S.E Hunter said:


> That Is an awesome post you are right in every way I thought forums are places you can post your opinion and not get put down by everyone who disagree No one is right it is one persons opinion against anothers. Everyone has one ,or two ,or even three. So everyone needs to take it with a grain of salt and move on or give theirs and move on!


Here's my take: Saying this is a place to post your opinions and "not get put down" may be one of the most nonsensical things ever posted. If you are going to HIDE behind a screen name and make personal attacks against someone who doesn't come on here and be able to defend themselves, you **** well better expect others to call you out on it. Nothing irks me more than people making personal attacks against REAL people w/o offering an ounce of proof/evidence. I don't give a rip whose is being attacked in this way, it is childish and 'exposes' the accuser of being less than a desirable person. If you don't have the sac to talk with the person face to face, you have no credibility here.



> Guess not being here for long I haven't learned that you have to be part of the group to be accepted or heard. Utah is beautiful. But the people are affraid of the truth. And are Sue happy.


First, who is "Sue", and what does she have to do with anything? :? :roll: Second, I recommend you get some sort of spell check program, it will help make you look a little smarter than a fifth grader. Third, you don't have to be part of "the group", but it does help to post something that adds up, makes sense, isn't a personal attack on someone who has many friends on here.

My advice, if you want to be part of "the group" GROW UP and add something to the forum. This isn't 8th grade, so don't expect to act like an 8th grader and get any "respect".


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

> And in the grown-up world where you take complaints where they belong, we understand that it's the nature of retail business to have disgruntled customers from time to time. That's about the customer, not the business.


Finn said it best when he locked down the first "retarded" thread. Now I'll make one more comment on this "retarded" thread.

Having worked Archery retail for 9 years I know a _little_ bit about customer relations and how to deal with the public. One thing is still true to this day. The customer is *NOT* always right. We're only hearing _your_ side of this story. Well, lets hear G's side.... Oh, wait, he's not here to defend himself, so I will. May be, just may be, _*you're*_ one of those guys that would whine if they had a big tittie in their mouth. May be they bent over backwards for you and it still wasn't good enough. May be you're the problem, not UAC????

You see where I'm going with this. It aint fair is it? I just accused you of being a cry- baby, whiny, sour-puss that didn't get his way... How does that feel?

Ya, I'm part of the EPEK crew, and ya, I shop at UAC. I buy *all* my fletching tape there... So ya, you're **** right I'll stick up for them when they get bashed on a public forum. And if you wanna talk to *ME* my number is 682-8028.

Darin Gardner AKA TEX-O-BOB


----------



## huntingfool (Sep 29, 2008)

Can't we all get along i thought since we all like to hunt and enjoy the sport i thought we were part of a brotherhood, No matter what kind of bow we shoot, if we rifle, or ml when we pass each other on a trail we always chat about what we saw,and tell the other one good luck no matter what kind of bow you are shooting or where you buy your supplies, WE ARE ALL ONE FIGHTING TO KEEP OUR SPORT ALIVE


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

Ich bin der Gestapo Nazi that locked that thread, DB. Nothing worthwhile was going to come from it. This forum has never censored opinions and the thread is still there to read. Heated disagreement is one thing - pointless fighting is another.

A web forum isn't legally responsible for posts made by its users. But this isn't Amazon or a TV show or a movie magazine.

Local proshops all make significant contributions to the bowhunting community that are appreciated by the majority of bowhunters. So you can voice opinions about any one of them all you like. But if you talk trash, you can expect some heat from people who know better. If UTBowHunter knew better and intended to cause trouble, he'd be a troll because the effect of his remarks was the same. As a new forum member, I'll give him the benefit of a doubt.

So how about we talk about something else?


----------



## Igottabigone (Oct 4, 2007)

> So you can voice opinions about any one of them all you like. But if you talk trash, you can expect some heat from people who know better.


So only opinions that conform to what you like are acceptable? What is the difference between a negative opinion and talking trash? What if he said don't go to UAC they suck? It is an opinion, but people "who know better" would still jump down his throat and ask for proof and what happened, etc, etc. Well in the first post that is exactly what he did. He said what he didn't like and he explained. So tell me what is the difference. BTW- I bought my bow from UAC and G. tuned it for me. He is a good guy, and the old owner is too. However, the rest of his staff are arrogant know-it-alls. That is why when I go in there I try to deal exclusively with G.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Igottabigone said:


> > So you can voice opinions about any one of them all you like. But if you talk trash, you can expect some heat from people who know better.
> 
> 
> So only opinions that conform to what you like are acceptable? What is the difference between a negative opinion and talking trash? What if he said don't go to UAC they suck? It is an opinion, but people "who know better" would still jump down his throat and ask for proof and what happened, etc, etc. Well in the first post that is exactly what he did. He said what he didn't like and he explained. So tell me what is the difference. BTW- I bought my bow from UAC and G. tuned it for me. He is a good guy, and the old owner is too. However, the rest of his staff are arrogant know-it-alls. That is why when I go in there I try to deal exclusively with G.


Apparently you missed the point of my post, so I will type slower for you this time. :roll:

If you voice your opinion, talk trash, disagree with someone, you **** well better be prepared to back up your claims, opinions, trash talk, data. I don't get the 'mentality' that someone should be able to spew whatever and have no one call them on it. What world do you people live in? It sure isn't this one. If I make a post stating my stance on an issue, I EXPECT responses back. If I didn't want my views/opinions questioned I wouldn't share them in PUBLIC forum! :?


----------



## Igottabigone (Oct 4, 2007)

> Apparently you missed the point of my post, so I will type slower for you this time.


No Pro, apparently you missed the point. I did not even quote your post so let me type slower for you this time. You of all people are one to come on here and criticize people for stating an opinion. Go back and read the first post. He says he had a bad experience and UAC and he explained what happened. Does that not fit your mold of backin up your requirements for stating an unpopular opinion? Dude, come on. I have read enough of your condescending crap on this forum to last me a life time. He has every right to say what he wants about UAC that you do for tearing him up for it. It is not a libel. It is not slander. Its an OPINION. Pro, I have noticed over the years that you have a few opinions as well. So stop being a hippocrite. Rather than tear him down, post a positive experience you had at UAC. Was that slow enough for you?


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Show where *I * did any of the stuff you accuse of doing. I'll wait, because I never did slam him. I am saying for someone like you to come on here and say you should be able to share your opinion and then have no one question it is STUPID/CHILDISH. Is that more clear for you? Yes I do share my opinion, and I get called out for it DAILY. If I didn't want/expect feedback/rebuttals I wouldn't share my opinions. Get a clue, this isn't third grade where you can call another kid names and then run home to mommy before the kid throws you in the mud puddle. Your mommy isn't here to protect you, so MAN up and defend your comments or go home and put your pacifier back in your pie hole!


----------



## UTBowHunter (Sep 26, 2008)

You know what?, before you try to protect G or UAC, have you thought to ask them if my accusations where false or not? Didnt think so.
The story of my first post was censored.
It was my telling that I was being helped by Gerald, until his friend came in with the "broadhead". Then he left me, with my bow in the press, and went to BS and "test" the broadhead. I waitted for 15 min, ignored, then a shorter guy that was shooting his bow in the back came up front, asked G if a bow needed help, and he looked my way, and said "Finish timing that BLOW-tech. I was upset. But the guy tinkered with my bow for 5 min, handed it to me, saying somethind,(couldnt really understand him, had a mouth full of chew the size of an egg), I went to shoot it, and it still wasnt tuned. He then shook his head, said I Dunno, then his daughter came, he left. So I asked Gerald for help, and he said my piece of crap bowtech doesnt tune, or shoot bullet holes. Then told me to sell it, and buy a mission bow, or a used hoyt. 
Yes I was pi$$ed off, and yes I feel that that behavior is not only unacceptable, and unprofessional, and yes, I think its perfectly OK to come on here and let people hear of my experiences there.
And the Alcohol statements, and accusations...well ask Gerald. It would be pretty dang hard to deny it. Just look in his garbage cans, and everywhere else in the shop. 
Would be nice if he learned professionalism, cleanliness, and the value of customer service.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

I don't see a problem with the last post.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

UTBowHunter said:


> Yes I wsa ****, and yes I feel that that behavior is not only unacceptable, and unprofessional, and yes, I think its perfectly OK to come on here and let people hear of my experiences there.


Why are you still posting this a 4th time? I would jump in, but do you know what they say about arguing with an "idiot?"

Your last post was much better than the previous 8 renditions; why can't you now just leave it alone?


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

UTBowHunter said:


> You know what?, before you try to protect G or UAC, have you thought to ask them if my accusations where false or not? Didnt think so.
> The story of my first post was censored.
> It was my telling that I was being helped by Gerald, until his friend came in with the "broadhead". Then he left me, with my bow in the press, and went to BS and "test" the broadhead. I waitted for 15 min, ignored, then a shorter guy that was shooting his bow in the back came up front, asked G if a bow needed help, and he looked my way, and said "Finish timing that BLOW-tech. I was upset. But the guy tinkered with my bow for 5 min, handed it to me, saying somethind,(couldnt really understand him, had a mouth full of chew the size of an egg), I went to shoot it, and it still wasnt tuned. He then shook his head, said I Dunno, then his daughter came, he left. So I asked Gerald for help, and he said my piece of crap bowtech doesnt tune, or shoot bullet holes. Then told me to sell it, and buy a mission bow, or a used hoyt.
> Yes I was ****$ed off, and yes I feel that that behavior is not only unacceptable, and unprofessional, and yes, I think its perfectly OK to come on here and let people hear of my experiences there.
> ...


So, what is the big deal? They didn't jump as fast as you expected? :roll: Who cares? Leave your bow next time and come back (better yet don't). The guy chews? Who cares? You're offended because they told you your bow is a piece of crap? Who cares? Maybe it is. Get over it, you are the only one that can control your feelings of being offended.

I agree with Tree, I don't see what was so bad about your experience. Maybe it is better if you don't go back (for UAC).


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

bwhntr said:


> So, what is the big deal? They didn't jump as fast as you expected? :roll: Who cares? Leave your bow next time and come back (better yet don't). The guy chews? Who cares? You're offended because they told you your bow is a piece of crap? Who cares? Maybe it is. Get over it, *you are the only one that can control your feelings of being offended.*
> 
> I agree with Tree, I don't see what was so bad about your experience. *Maybe it is better if you don't go back (for UAC)*.


+1 1/8


----------



## UTBowHunter (Sep 26, 2008)

Huge29 said:


> UTBowHunter said:
> 
> 
> > Yes I wsa ****, and yes I feel that that behavior is not only unacceptable, and unprofessional, and yes, I think its perfectly OK to come on here and let people hear of my experiences there.
> ...


You say argue with an Idiot, yet YOU are the one that continues a rebudle. I felt like I needed to tell what happened, in a clean, un-edited version. My 1st post got blocked by a biased person, who could not let ot be seen. People said I was the one that came off bad, and was a Jack A--, but Thought the experience could be shared. 
I love the fact that you feel the need to critique me, and come on here, when you have no idea, werent there, and dont have any ground to stand on.
Like I said, people rant and rave about shops, and thats good. DO IT! But when I have experienced multiple negative visits to a specific location, yes I will let my peers know about it! 
I am glad UAC has loyals here! Thats great! I Hope you guys go clean that place, have a chat with the guys there, and let them know that there are so many un-satisfied archers out there with thier services, and presentation! Im not gonna sit outside the building, with a sign that warns people, and try to drive his business away. 
Better yet, I am glad there are people on here from both sides. Maybe UAC will read this, maybe say something, but more importantly MAKE A CHANGE.
-RD


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

UTBowHunter said:


> I will let my peers know about it!


I think your 'peers' are in school right now.....I'm just saying. -Ov-


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Just so we're clear, I *did* see a problem with the way he was treated in his previous post, not the way bwhntr presented it.

I personally would not choose to go back if I was treated he way you stated. But, Your original post was not the easiest way to get your point across and was over the top. Anyone can start a business, customer service is what keeps you in business. I'm not referring to anyone or place, just a general rule of thumb.

I would go grind your axe with the source instead of whining to the opposing team. Obviously there are many in here who support these guys and are willing to stand up for them, regardless. If I was as upset as you claim, I would march in there and have a pow wow with the guy, but that takes balls........I'm just sayin'.


----------



## Igottabigone (Oct 4, 2007)

> Show where I did any of the stuff you accuse of doing. I'll wait, because I never did slam him. I am saying for someone like you to come on here and say you should be able to share your opinion and then have no one question it is STUPID/CHILDISH. Is that more clear for you? Yes I do share my opinion, and I get called out for it DAILY. If I didn't want/expect feedback/rebuttals I wouldn't share my opinions. Get a clue, this isn't third grade where you can call another kid names and then run home to mommy before the kid throws you in the mud puddle. Your mommy isn't here to protect you, so MAN up and defend your comments or go home and put your pacifier back in your pie hole!


Pro, see every other post in this thread not directed at me. Some maybe not directly at him, but indirectly never the less. So that would be directed at him to no?


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> Just so we're clear, I *did* see a problem with the way he was treated in his previous post, not the way bwhntr presented it.
> ...


Then I DON'T agree with Tree...However, I do agree with growing a set of nuts and talk to the source face to face.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

bwhntr said:


> Treehugnhuntr said:
> 
> 
> > Just so we're clear, I *did* see a problem with the way he was treated in his previous post, not the way bwhntr presented it.
> ...


I still love you.


----------



## UTBowHunter (Sep 26, 2008)

If you didnt READ thouroughly on my first post, I have gone back to talk to the source face to face. He was closed TWICE during weekly business hours, and no note on the door or anything as to when they were open. And when I call, he is not there. 
So why would I go sit at a locked door during my lunch hour, to watch as delivery notes just pile up on the door!?!?
Seems like the people here OBVIOUSLY dont go there much!


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> bwhntr said:
> 
> 
> > Treehugnhuntr said:
> ...


Even more than you love Zim? Thanks man!


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

UTBowHunter said:


> If you didnt READ thouroughly on my first post, I have gone back to talk to the source face to face. He was closed TWICE during weekly business hours, and no note on the door or anything as to when they were open. And when I call, he is not there.
> So why would I go sit at a locked door during my lunch hour, to watch as delivery notes just pile up on the door!?!?
> Seems like the people here OBVIOUSLY dont go there much!


 -^|^-

Alright, we get it, you don't like the place or how it is run. Do you have any other topics you would like to discuss? Or, are you here simply to complain? :?


----------



## UTBowHunter (Sep 26, 2008)

proutdoors said:


> UTBowHunter said:
> 
> 
> > If you didnt READ thouroughly on my first post, I have gone back to talk to the source face to face. He was closed TWICE during weekly business hours, and no note on the door or anything as to when they were open. And when I call, he is not there.
> ...


Now that I defend myself, and see where I come from, Im glad you quit playing little games.
Now lets talk about how people are faceless on here, yet state strong opinions.
I say who I am, white-page me. Others, that seems so blunt, and talk to strong, have to hide behind thier idols. 
Atleast you hid behind a Famous cowboy. Better than some mullet ******* Joe Dirt that Makes love to his sister...then again, we are in Utah! hahah
I can see a censor already.
But I hope everyones hunt is going well. Seen a Great 5pt buck this weekend, just wouldnt give me a good shot. Might try and play hookie at the office, and see if I cant send an arrow through him this week


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

UTBowHunter said:


> ...Atleast you hid behind a Famous cowbow.


That explains why they told you your bow was a piece of crap...you got one of those "cowbows"...They are really hard to tune and it takes alot of chewin tobacco to get er done!


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

First, it is "cowbo*y*", and most/all on here know who I am, I mean the real me. If you don't, you are not paying attention.

Good luck on getting that buck, be sure and post pictures. In fairness, I took a lot of heat when I started posting on these forums. Who am I kidding, I take more heat than Al Gore's seat cushion still. :shock: There is an "art" to posting and coming off an intended. I am willing to assume you are in the stage of learning how to do that, and I wll give you the benefit of the doubt, not that I matter, since I am not party of the "group". 8)


----------



## UTBowHunter (Sep 26, 2008)

I fixed it cowboY! Thanks
Tends to happen when you type with all 10 fingers there Joe. Not that your the typin type there sir!


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

UTBowHunter said:


> I fixed it cowboY! Thanks
> Tends to happen when you type with all 10 fingers there Joe. Not that your the typin type there sir!


Oh boy you are ignorant...if you only knew...

That is ok, you'll learn.


----------



## UTBowHunter (Sep 26, 2008)

The only thing I know is you sure know how to run that pretty little mouth of yours......
must be nice, that feeling you get, sitting behind that screen, feeling like you say whatever you want with no responsibility. Good for you!
Joys in life come to people in different forms. 
Best of luck to all. And guys where right, a lot of the time, this forum is just a way for some people to escape thier every day lives, waste time at work, and feel good about themselves when they do nothing to better it.
For those that use this site to help others, and to share hunting stories/picures, and advice/experience at shops/shoots, anything along those lines. Enjoy it! 
Guess you have to take the bad with the ugly.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

_(O)_...now get back to work.


----------



## CP1 (Oct 1, 2007)

Man if you girls would quit arguing and get your butts over to the SFW sight and take their little poll- maybe we will have something to argue about next year! Changing the state wide archery to a general N< NE< SE< CE<SO unit selection is a bad idea and will hurt all of us.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

I hope they dont do that. leave it how it is. who care about them southern boys. They just want to bitch about something.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

dkhntrdstn said:


> I hope they dont do that. leave it how it is. *who care about them southern boys*. They just want to **** about something.


I do.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> dkhntrdstn said:
> 
> 
> > I hope they dont do that. leave it how it is. *who care about them southern boys*. They just want to **** about something.
> ...


I know you do Pro Im just being a smart a$$ today. Pluse im sick of reading all of these bad post.Trying to shed some light on here that all. It hunting season and we all should be happy as hell.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

I got it, I was attempting to be a wise acre myself. What is a "wise acre" any way? And, what is the difference between a wise acre and a dumb acre? I was just wondering. :?


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> I got it, I was attempting to be a wise acre myself. What is a "wise acre" any way? And, what is the difference between a wise acre and a dumb acre? I was just wondering. :?


I dont know Im not smart enought for those kinds of words. Maybe Tex or somebody else can help us out.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

dkhntrdstn said:


> proutdoors said:
> 
> 
> > I got it, I was attempting to be a wise acre myself. What is a "wise acre" any way? And, what is the difference between a wise acre and a dumb acre? I was just wondering. :?
> ...


Okay, now you're being funny. Tex only uses _small_ words. :mrgreen:


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> dkhntrdstn said:
> 
> 
> > proutdoors said:
> ...


I was trying to give him some credit. :lol:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

> Tex only uses small words.


Hay, wat u meen by that? :mrgreen: _(O)_


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> > Tex only uses small words.
> 
> 
> Hay, wat u meen by that? :mrgreen: _(O)_


He means that you dont know any big words. :mrgreen: :lol:


----------



## EPEK (Sep 11, 2007)

What the stink, dkhuntrdstn went at least two posts in a row with correct spelling. I think we should put out an apb for the real dkhnterdstn.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

EPEK said:


> What the stink, dkhuntrdstn went at least two posts in a row with correct spelling. I think we should put out an apb for the real dkhnterdstn.


 :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: Dam I must be getting better with my spelling. weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee haaaaaaaaaaaaaa. I guess I get lucky now and then on my spelling. :lol:  :mrgreen:


----------

